# Ferry Master reduced in rank during investigation.



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

The Master of the Cook Strait interisland Ferry Aratere has been stood down for the duration of the investigation, Maritime NZ says. He may remain on board and work as a Mate during the investigation. The Master recently took the Aratere to sea and met 10 metre swells in Cook Strait. Passengers were injured and cars etc damaged. 

Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, I thought all sailings had been cancelled that day. Got a surprise when I heard about it on the news.


----------

